# Ipad petite question fichiers et dossiers



## xxfredxx (1 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir j'ai acheter hier le ipad 1 3g 16go pour 389 euro il me  satisfait amplement j'ai acheter Oplayer pour les videos divx et hd,  c'est top...   
Par contre j'aimerais envoyer des cv et lettres de motivation mais  comment faire ? Sur pc j'ai des dossiers pour aller chercher les pieces  jointes mais pas sur ipad... Genre je peux ecrire mon mail mais pas  envoyer le cv puisqu'il n'est pas phisiquement dans le ipad .


----------



## Gwen (1 Juin 2011)

Il faut envoyer le CV ou autre fichier à partir de l'application l'ayant crée. 

Tu dois avoir un bouton exportation ou envoyé vers. ET là, tu choisis email comme méthode.


----------



## xxfredxx (1 Juin 2011)

arf désoler j'ai pas compris...  :rose:
en faite j'ai mis sous itunes des docs word :
http://s3.noelshack.com/upload/3086263572777_sans_titre.jpg
mais impossible de les voirs sur mon Ipad...
seule solution Jailbreak ?? et mettre Ifiles ?

et j'aimerais ensuite les envoyés en pièce jointe quand j'ai envie via mails. mais l'app d'origine n'envoie même pas de pièces jointes... je me demande si j'ai bien fait d'acheter cet Ipad... Il est vraiment fermé c'est dingue.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2011)

Il existe (du moins sur iphone) des applications de gestion de fichiers qui permettent de s'interfacer avec l'appli mail, ou d'envoyer les PJ directement.


----------



## xxfredxx (2 Juin 2011)

merci à vous ! j'ai acheter good reader et j'ai pris dropbox ! c'est top en effet ! les deux logiciels se complétent for bien...


----------

